# Party Shorts vs. RASCC? How different?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay, so I keep reading the Partagas Short vs. the Ramon A. Small Club Corona debates: two comparably-sized, competitively-priced CC's, both supposedly tasty off the truck.

For the life of me, though, I can't find a good description of the flavor differences between them. Those of you who've smoked them side-by-side: what are they like, compared to each other?


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

RASCC- peppery, woodsy with a bit of leather
Short- Earthy, spice and a balancing sweetness

I prefer the Shorts and feel that they smoke better ROTT


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> RASCC- peppery, woodsy with a bit of leather
> Short- Earthy, spice and a balancing sweetness
> 
> I prefer the Shorts and feel that they smoke better ROTT


True.....to muddy the water....San Cristobal El Principe...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

To my mind they are incomparable. The Short has power but lacks finesse, the Rascc has the finesse that more than makes up for the lack of power methinks. As you may have realized I am not a fan of the Partagas Short but it is a good stepping stone from NC's because of the strength.

In a Rascc I find leather, earth, wood, cocoa and something indefinable, possibly almond (An 07). In a Short (08 ) I find power, pepper & very little else. YMMV.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> To my mind they are incomparable. The Short has power but lacks finesse, the Rascc has the finesse that more than makes up for the lack of power methinks. As you may have realized I am not a fan of the Partagas Short but it is a good stepping stone from NC's because of the strength.


Warren, I am with you. I reach for the Party Senior and Prez before the short.
Stocking up on the Prez....IMHO the best morning smoke is the El Principe and coffee...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Warren, I am with you. I reach for the Party Senior and Prez before the short.
> Stocking up on the Prez....*IMHO the best morning smoke is the El Principe and coffee...*


See I'd say a Monte #5 but that is the beauty of our differing palates. :rockon: :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For me and always remember taste is very subjective,
Partagas shorts are sweet at times leather earth spice black pepper TWANG!
Are the main impressions also i think the most powerful little cigar on the planet! A real eye opener i love them my favorite Partagas!
As for the Rascc there is really nothing to get excited about for me. I love the RASS great cigar. But for me the Rascc is nothing like its bigger brother. It falls way short of the expectations i place on it. Quite frankly a real disappointment to me!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I've had both but am not talented enough to remember the different flavors. I enjoyed both cigars but I do know that i enjoy the Partagas Shorts more. I've only had one Rascc. I bought a box of the shorts!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a box of both. They are completely different cigars. The Party Short is much stronger, red pepper, gingerbread spice, and typical Partagas flavors of tea, vanilla, and earth. The RASCC has some chocolate, floral like clover honey, nutty, and hints of green tea


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> To my mind they are incomparable. The Short has power but lacks finesse, the Rascc has the finesse that more than makes up for the lack of power methinks. As you may have realized I am not a fan of the Partagas Short but it is a good stepping stone from NC's because of the strength.
> 
> In a Rascc I find leather, earth, wood, cocoa and something indefinable, possibly almond (An 07). In a Short (08 ) I find power, pepper & very little else. YMMV.


As new to cc's (past 6 months) I think you nailed this Warren. If you are new to cc's as I still am the short is the power house of cc's and makes a great transition from full NC's. Don't know if I will ever stop smoking shorts. I love em but learning to appreciate the smaller rg and less powerfull CC's and actually less expensive than NC's in general.
Def enjoying the ride!


----------

